# Help with white line disease



## Wattyoak (Sep 28, 2010)

My boy had white line disease (or seedy toe as i know it) and my barefoot trimmer had me use copper sulfate mixed in with vasaline (to make it like a thick paste) and you pack it in. With areas on the hoof where it is quite deep, you can give it a good clean (my trimmer did it, not me, but she did where she cleaned it as well as she could and cleaned it with something (can't remember the name sorry) and then she would squirt some of the copper sulfate and vasaline mixture up there and then pack it in with cotton wool.) Maybe ask your barefoot trimmer what she may suggest and if she knows of this method. Cause they should know what to do.

Cause it is packed in, the copper sulfate lasts a lot longer in there. It's worked wonders with my boy and his is almost all gone. It helps promote the growth back too, and kills the bacteria of seedy toe. 

For parts where the seedy toe isn't too deep and you don't need to 'pack-it-in', if you can do it everyday it would be good, but otherwise it's ok to do it every second day, just give it a good clean (a nail like what a farrier uses to put shoes on is good to use to get all the dirt out) and then just squirt the copper sulfate up in there and just smooth it over with your fingers.


Hope that has helped and hope you can get his seedy toe/white line disease treated as soon as you can.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi thanks for the suggestion! I had the vet look at him since she was out doing shots. She said I'm over worrying on the white line in the front that there really isn't any left and his feet look normal. Its only in the back left hoof. The vet said 50:50 betadine and Lysol water. Soak 15 minutes 2x a week so they don't get too soft. Then thrush treatment. I'm trying sugardine because I really want to keep on the natural side of things. 
My trimmer is coming out Tuesday to tidy things up....his hoof growth has gone crazy since we pulled shoes..looks like he's an every 4 weeks horse. Brat  I'll bring up the copper sulfate vasaline. I don't know where I would find it I guess at a country's store? Thanks so much for the suggestion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi thanks for the suggestion! I had the vet look at him since she was out doing shots. She said I'm over worrying on the white line in the front that there really isn't any left and his feet look normal. Its only in the back left hoof. The vet said 50:50 betadine and Lysol water. Soak 15 minutes 2x a week so they don't get too soft. Then thrush treatment. I'm trying sugardine because I really want to keep on the natural side of things. 
My trimmer is coming out Tuesday to tidy things up....his hoof growth has gone crazy since we pulled shoes..looks like he's an every 4 weeks horse. Brat  I'll bring up the copper sulfate vasaline. I don't know where I would find it I guess at a country's store? Thanks so much for the suggestion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Kymbadina said:


> Are there any good reference threads for it? I'd like to go as natural as possible. I've equipped myself with apple cider vinegar and tea tree oil for combating thrush. Same mixture for white line?? I've read iodine is good? Are there medications made specifically for white line?
> It developed when he was shod  I switched to a barefoot trimmer and now I want to get it cleared up ASAP.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi, yes, ACV is a reasonable preventative I reckon and T-tree is a good treatment. 'WLD' or 'seedy toe' is effectively just thrush in a different place. It can be bacterial &/or fungal, so a broad spectrum 'stuff' like iodine is generally effective. Opening up & oxidising the area is important, as the bugs are mainly anaerobic. 3% peroxide can be effective as part of this treatment. While it's not good to seal it up - for above reason - using beeswax is one exception, as it also oxidises. Manuka honey is also great.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! What kind of beeswax? Just normal craftt kind from the store? The farrier comes out tomorrow to trim him up. I'll ask him about the honey I've heard of that with open wounds. 
Right now I'm soaking in betadine/Lysol 2 times a week and scrubbing clean the frog and sole with Lysol(before soaking) then applying sugardine to his frog and sole. Ive read its a natural thrust treatment. I figure two birds one stone. Harden sole and clear out thrush/white line. Ill post pictures tomorrow. Before and after his trim.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, don't know about 'craft' kind beeswax. I've bought it from the health food store, and also just bought honey on the comb... eat the honey & save the wax for hooves! I don't know about the 'sugardine' as opposed to regular iodine, which is what I often use. Iodine is reasonably 'safe' but still I think rather strong for general use on live tissue, such as frogs, so I only use it when necessary for treating infection, rather than as a regular affair. For helping dry out & harden the feet a bit if the horse is in a wet environement, a strong salt water solution can be helpful.


----------



## joeyjocarter (Apr 8, 2010)

Although its been two years since this thread has been active...

Has anyone found a website that posts the wax out? If not what should I look for? Pure beeswax, 100% natural, no additives?

Thanks


----------

